# Carbonated Honey Soda Pop



## power napper

Honey soda pop made with yeast caused some problems with a few members of my family, we needed a way to carbonate the honey soda pop and eliminate the use of yeast. We wanted an easier and safer way to make the soda. I had no desire to have big tanks of co2 and hoses in the kitchen.

My wife and I were in a Kitchen store at a mall and saw a Sodastream machine sitting on the shelf, the machine uses co2 to carbonate the one litre bottles of water screwed onto the machine, then you are supposed to use their pre mixed drink concentrate to make your soda to your taste.
I believe that the co2 will carbonate 60 litres of soda then you need to replace the co2 tank.

Anyhow I thought that this would be just the thing for us to try. We had no interest in purchasing the sodastream premix flavors, we wanted it for honey soda drinks.

The machine works quite well, fill a liter bottle that is provided with the machine (2 bottles come with the machine) up to the full line with cold water and then screw bottle onto the machine, push a button several times until the machine buzzes-then release the pressure and unscrew the bottle. This bottle is now carbonated.

Add a half cup of your honey and a half teaspoon of your favorite extract (root beer, orange, cream soda etc.) and screw on lid, shake this as vigorously as you can to mix the honey and flavoring into the cold carbonated water.
Shake some more

I personally think that this is a better quality product than using the yeast to cause fermentation and much more user friendly--however there is always a down side, it is more costly this way.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Sounds good! Wonder what carbonated milk tastes like!! Carbonated coffee, chocolate milk, lemonade. Tang or ice tea! LOL  Or a fizzy malted or root beer float.

Seriously the honey sodas sound good. Thanks! Will have to look into this and check out prices.......


----------



## concrete-bees

i picked up a Carbonator from a yard sell this summer - 
very cool and simple to you - get a tank of CO2 and the pump pumps your product through and out comes bubblies !!!!! 

they sell then as a replacement part but are about 300 new - 
keep a eye out for fountion drink stations that are tossed out - or from shops that are going out of business


----------



## power napper

The recipe for honey lemonaid works quite well with carbonation, Holly's recipe and Bee Bliss suggestion caused me to try it-fantastic.
It would work better with a different than sodastream maker carbonation, I made a mess.


----------



## Ben Brewcat

For those with CO2 tanks (large ones w/ regulator, not the throwaway smallies) there's a product called I think the Carbonator: it's a blue screw-on cap for PETE bottles like 1 or 2-liter soda bottles that has a cornelius-style gas post on it. Screw on to the bottle, pop gas in to desired carbonation or pressure, and go.


----------



## wolfpenfarm

has anyone ever thought about just using dry ice. Pop a couple pieces into the drink and when it dissolves it will carbonate the beverage. Might take some experimenting to come up with the right amount.


----------



## Ben Brewcat

Dry ice presents a safety issue: while the amount (volumes) of CO2 is readily estimated, CO2 dissolves into solution much less quickly than the gas sublimes from the solid, potentially creating a MUCH higher pressure while the expanded gas waits to dissolve (most of the dry ice's gas will be pressurized into the headspace before the soda can absorb it because absorption is a slower process). Pow . 

If it's in a VERY strong vessel (like a stainless keg) you could experiment with it, or use plastic bottles but in a covered utility sink just in case. No glass.


----------



## ProPacific

Tasty Recipe! Thank you. The carbonator helps out tremendously. Found one that was for sell from a restaurant that was closing. 

Keep the recipes coming...


----------



## DeeAnna

Or for grins (and small volume carbonation), take a look at this: http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/science/c908/

--DeeAnna


----------



## Joes_bees

Bee Bliss said:


> Sounds good! Wonder what carbonated milk tastes like!! Carbonated coffee, chocolate milk, lemonade. Tang or ice tea! LOL  Or a fizzy malted or root beer float.
> 
> Seriously the honey sodas sound good. Thanks! Will have to look into this and check out prices.......


CO2 is quite bitter. I carbonated milk, it's bad. Tastes sour. You can try it to satisfy curiosity, but I highly doubt you will enjoy it. Maybe if you sweetened it to offset the bitter. I have not tried coffee yet, I'm guessing something similar, bitter + bitter = not good.


----------

